# Type/Brand of Water Bottle



## aggieterpkatie (May 31, 2011)

I just bought an inexpensive water bottle from TSC because I'll be getting a rabbit soon.  The stupid thing leaks and it is brand new. It just drips right out of the little nozzle.  Is there a preferred brand you like?  Is a dish better? Maybe a non-tip dish?


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 31, 2011)

I use water crocks for my rabbits. They attach to the cage so they don't tip over. 

http://www.bassequipment.com/Waterers/Crocks,+Pans,+Nozzles/default.aspx


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 31, 2011)

Have you watched it for like 5-10 minutes? My water bottle dripes for like 5 minutes, then it stops!  Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> Have you watched it for like 5-10 minutes? My water bottle dripes for like 5 minutes, then it stops!  Good luck!


Yes, I filled it halfway with water and it drip drip dripped, so I filled it all the way with water (thinking maybe there was too much air or something) and hung it on the cage (no rabbit in there) and the next morning it was completely empty.


----------



## doubled (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish you had asked first, I bought from TSC and they all ( 5 ) leaked constantly     , went to different brand ( sorry can't remember)       and not one leak, Rabbitry got so big went to automatic watering. I'll try to get the name when I get home and post.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 1, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> I wish you had asked first, I bought from TSC and they all ( 5 ) leaked constantly     , went to different brand ( sorry can't remember)       and not one leak, Rabbitry got so big went to automatic watering. I'll try to get the name when I get home and post.


It's ok, I am going to return it! I also have to return a $17 grass whip that does not work at all!  :/


----------



## doubled (Jun 1, 2011)

I just looked the bottles I used were "LIL Giants" clear bottle with blue line drawings of animals on them, used them for about a year before I had to upgrade. Never had one leak. Hope that helps.

Dan


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jun 1, 2011)

um  I just use the kind that wal-mart carries in the pet section for $3.  They drip for a min when you first flip them but that's it.  I keep 2 for each rabbit.  In the summer I fill a quarter of the way full and freese ( making sure to freeze in the right end) then fill they the rest of the way up in the morning, keeps the water cooler for longer.  Then in the winter when they freeze up I can just swap them out.


----------

